# OpenSSL 3.0 in base system



## stephen.wall (Aug 31, 2022)

OpenSSL 3.0 has been out nearly a year now, and is up to 3.0.5, and thus far I see no evidence in the FreeBSD git repos of any work being done to update the version in the base system.  Is there any plan for this?  Is 14 development too far along to target for this update?  I note that FreeBSD 12.0 released with OpenSSL 1.1.1, which had only been out for 3 months.

(Yes, I know 3.0 is in the ports tree, but that results in multiple version of libcrypto installed with different pieces of software using different versions.  That's less than ideal, and a non-starter for any FIPS related work.)

Thanks

- Steve


----------



## SirDice (Aug 31, 2022)

stephen.wall said:


> Is 14 development too far along to target for this update?


Not really, 14.0-RELEASE is expected some time in 2024 (around the time 12 will be EoL). So there's still around 2 years worth of development to do. 



stephen.wall said:


> I note that FreeBSD 12.0 released with OpenSSL 1.1.1, which had only been out for 3 months.


Sure, that's probably more of a happy coincidence. It had to have been imported in -CURRENT first, which at that time was 12.0-CURRENT. You can break the ABI in -CURRENT, not on any of the -STABLE trees (from where -RELEASE versions are made).


----------

